
Robbers Are Using Pokémon Go to Target Victims - my_first_acct
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2016/07/10/criminal_are_using_pok_mon_go_to_target_victims.html
======
CarolineW
Previous submissions of this story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067200)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12066749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12066749)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12066134](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12066134)

~~~
my_first_acct
And a subsequent submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067526)

------
celticninja
Criminals abuse technology and people are stupid are the 2 takeaways here.
Neither is really news.

